# My new folder and the need for respect.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I always carry a stout folder since I never know what (or who) I might need to slice. I used to carry the real heavy Dwyer/Strider versions, that is until I met the SnG.

Now, I was never a soldier so the initials meant nothing to me. Then the guys who made this superior cutting tool explained the name they gave it.

The initials "SnG" stands for the initials of two snipers who held their ground and created covering fire for a helicopter trying to land in a war zone city. The helicopter crew made it out safely, but the snipers died.

It's both a great knife and tribute. But I cannot help but rekindle this thought every time I use the knife.

(BTW, I do not know the real names of these two snipers. Do any veterans know them?)


----------

